# USC Film vs. Chapman Screenwriting vs. NYU Film



## ScreenMachine (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd like to know your feedback on the programs. I'm not sure whether I'd like to focus straight off on screenwriting and then maybe go to graduate school for film production, or vice versa (and would that depend on the school?). Would double majoring/taking a minor of the other field be viable at these schools? Also, please add your input on not just the program, but the film school itself, the professors, the vibe amongst the students, the university itself, etc. I want to get as full of a picture of these colleges as much as possible because they honestly all sound really amazing.


For Film, I've realized I would not want to work in the editing, sound, or other primarily post-production fields. In other words, I am most interested in writing and/or directing, and perhaps cinematography or producing.
For TV, I would most like to write comedy.



The price and distance from where I live--Orange County, CA--are virtually non-issues for me. I have gotten scholarships from the schools so that they would cost about the same to each other and public schools, and I honestly don't mind being as close as Orange or as far away as New York. I really have no preference to living in a big city or a suburb (just not a very rural town....).

[If you have questions about how I got accepted or about my scholarships, feel free to message me.]


----------



## mckinnod (Mar 8, 2009)

Screen Machine,
I am currently at Chapman-cinematography-and have found that the screenwriting program has been very intensive.  From my perspective I have found that the screenwriters are allowed to take classes that interest them outside of their area of study but with the amount of writing that is expected I do not know how it would be possible.  
For instance, the first semester here eases the students into their respective departments and I got to know just about everyone from my class.  But it would seem that the writers are definitely not around as much as they used to be last semester, which, in my opinion, is a good thing for them because they are being pushed.  
I can not speak about USC but their was a woman last year from USC named Jayimess who used to be very informative.  You may want to look into her posts for some guidance.
Good Luck to you in your decision.


----------



## ScreenMachine (Mar 8, 2009)

mckinnod, thanks for your input!

AshleyM, Chapman awarded me that merit scholarship just for applying.


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Screenmachine, my daughter is a first year film production student at USC and LOVES it! Several film majors ended up in her Parkside Intl dorm and so she met lots of people with similar interests right away. The film students have several opportunities to make films together for informal competitions. She has met several theater majors who volunteer to be actors in her films. The atmosphere is highly supportive. There is so much going on...so many opportunities surround you. I hope that Jayimess can give you more insight on grad classes. Maybe  
I can get my daughter to post as well. Congratulations on your scholarship offers.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 10, 2009)

1.  I personally consider it poor taste to list the dollar amounts of your scholarships, just saying...I congratulate you, don't get me wrong.  It might just be that I hate math and thus numbers make me feel repulsion.  Either way, I don't think cost should be your primary consideration if possible...it's a little different for undergrad, I suppose.

2.  If you have any doubts about what you want to do, then I would recommend either USC or NYU as they are not discipline specific.  You are going to have to do post on your films at either school though...but you may grow to like it, or at least despise it less.

3.  Do you want to live in the heart of a city (NYU), on a pretty campus within a city (USC), or pretty far from the city (Chapman)?  And you already live in OC?

4.  USC is going to be the whole "college experience," Greek, top athletics, yadda yadda, Chapman will be close, from my impressions after visiting it, and NYU will be NYU, which is not like anything but NYU, as I understand it.  This is in no means a slight, just a concept that must be experienced to comprehend, I suppose.

5.  An MFA to a BFA will be redundant in almost every case, and to go back for a writing MFA after a production BFA could cause brain explosions.



I'm no expert and I don't mean to tell anyone how to live their life, but you don't seem committed to screenwriting as a major so based only on the information provided by you in this thread, I would suggest USC or NYU.

Best of luck, I don't think you have a bad option among the three, and that is something to be proud of in itself.


----------



## ScreenMachine (Mar 11, 2009)

Jayimess, you are absolutely right about not including the scholarship amounts. I basically meant to say that with the scholarships I got from each school, the costs are about equal and so distance and price are non-issues. I'll edit that in just a second, thanks for pointing that out though.

Also, I'm with you about production, since the more and more I think about it, the more I would prefer to go broad instead of narrowed into screenwriting. Besides, production majors usually have a few writing courses which I think would be enough for me, but I think my head would indeed explode if I majored in screenwriting!

Yes, I do live in Orange County right now.

Jayimess, could you share more of your personal experiences at SCA? What you like/dislike? I have yet to look through some of your older posts like another poster suggested.


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 12, 2009)

I actually appreciated seeing the scholarship amount. It provides information on the potential monies available to students. As this is an information sharing list, I appreciate his candidness. Once at college, however, I might be more selective in telling friends how many schools accepted me, as well as how much I was awarded by each school - it could sound like bragging.


----------



## sweeneytv (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, chiming in here as a current screenwriting major at Chapman.

Am I correct in interpreting that if you went to USC or NYU, your major would essentially be film production, but at Chapman it would be screenwriting? 
You expressed interest in other areas rather that just soley screenwriting. The screenwriting major here is only 48 credits, and of those required credits, around 21 credits are specifically screenwriting. The rest cover broaders bases: film aesthetics, film history, visual storytelling, ect. So basically at Chapman, especially as a screenwriting major, which is less time intensive than film production majors, you really have the ability to pursue any other interest you have (both film and non-film related interests). 

Last year, I was deciding between USC, NYU and Chapman although for USC it was for Screenwriting and for NYU it was Dramatic Writing. Now, personally, Chapman offered me a significant scholarship whereas I recieved exactly nothing from either USC or NYU, so I wasn't in quite the same position as you. That said, one thing that I like about Chapman's screenwriting program as opposed to the other two is that it allows me to double major, which I intend to do. If your main interest is screenwiting--audio techniques and editing might not classes you want to take, althought I'm sure many film students will argue its "all" necessary, but with here you would be able to pick and choose.

Also, while I agree that bragging isn't "cool" or whatever, at the same time, working in the film industry is a constant bragging contest. For filmmakers, legitimization can change a few didgets in a budget.


----------



## ScreenMachine (Mar 30, 2009)

sweeneytv,
Thanks for your input. I never really thought about how majoring in screenwriting at Chapman could give me more flexibility in terms of the nonmajor production courses I would want to take, but I definitely see your point. Thanks!


----------



## movied (Mar 31, 2009)

how hard was it to get in?


----------



## movied (Mar 31, 2009)

hi suenos53
how competitive was it  for your daughter to get in?


----------



## suenos53 (Apr 3, 2009)

We heard the figure of roughly 4% acceptance rate into production but we don't know if that is true. My daughter only applied to one film school, USC. She had planned to go to a local college and transfer to the Art Center the second year if she did not get into USC. But she got in. She never paid attention or based her decisions with respect to the competition...just focussed on her passions and developed them. Once at USC, she noticed that the production majors do not seem to be the typical studious high achievers in school. Rather, they are very interesting maybe even quirky group of people who have followed their passions. The critical studies majors seem more traditional (high achievers in school). The interactive media are high tech,and animation, artistic creative types, just as you'd expect. 
So I'd say, believe in yourself, develop your interests, and when you write your essays, make them interesting.


----------



## filmmom (Apr 11, 2009)

My son was turned down from USC and NYU, even though he has a 2270 SAT score (790, 740 and 740) and a 3.91 unweighted GPA.  His passion has been film since grade school, and he has many honors, activities, and experiences in performing and cinematic arts.  Please give me some feedback, so I can understand how the selection process works.  Do you need a contact to get in or to be a legacy?  I have been told as much, but I hate to believe that.  Help?


----------



## ScreenMachine (Apr 11, 2009)

To those who are wondering how to get in, I honestly don't know. I feel incredibly lucky to have gotten into all these schools.

However, I would say that, from what I've seen (not much), film schools tend to like:

a) students who have already amassed a TON of hands on experience
b) students who have barely ever touched a camera but have lots of creative potential (evidenced by their essays or what not)
c) Coppolas.

I would probably fall closest to the "b" category, I've only made 3 films in high school (although, I did write the script, produce, direct, act in, and edit as well). I have a drama and improv background. I have lots of leadership positions on my resume. I volunteer at Habitat for Humanity, which seems to always impress people. I also am a strong academic student (as evidenced by the scholarships), I tutor math, I am in the top 2% of my class, and I know how to write a good essay  .

But that's just my story, for every single student that gets in, I'm sure there's an equally impressive student that didn't. One of my friends got waitlisted for my major at USC, and he's made more films than I have, but perhaps is a sliiightly weaker student.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 11, 2009)

There's no formula, but I don't know anyone in my MFA program that is a legacy or knows anyone in the business.

It's just a combo of creative submissions and all the other stuff.  They want to see a clear and unique voice.

I'm sorry to hear of your son's rejections...but make sure he knows this doesn't diminish him as a filmmaker!!


----------



## ganz (Apr 12, 2009)

i'll weigh in on USC production, as a current MFA student.

you'll learn the whole process, from writing to sound mixing and everything in between.  you'll be thrown together with 50 other people and work closely with some of them over the next year as you figure out what areas you want to specialize in for the remaining two years of your education.  

the facilities are incredible.  and by the time you get there, they will be more incredible still.  usc is currently in the process of completely overhauling their entire film school, and have just finished construction on the main building, which opened this spring.

i think the faculty is very strong.  lots of people with experience.  my current producing professor worked for twenty years with woody allen.  my upcoming producing professor made robin hood prince of thieves.  there's a lot good instructors at work here.

you probably couldn't go wrong with any program.  i chose usc out of several programs i was admitted to and i haven't regretted it.  just know the price tag gets a little higher for usc than it initially looks because you'll be throwing lots of money at your own films that you'll be making.  that signficantly changes the price.

hope that helps,

ganz


----------



## ERIKFX (Sep 13, 2009)

hey i have a question how can i get a scholarship for usc? i'm currently a High School student ( a senior) and a certified pro user on final cut pro 6 by apple . i'm into video editing & would love to major in the motion picture business but of couse ican't right now, i don't have the money, and im living in East LA. (East Los Angeles) ghetto, but i still want to achieve my goals in life "D


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, you have to apply and get in first.  Being an LA resident, surely they have extra programs in place for you, but even still, USC has plenty of need-based scholarships.  You just have to apply for them.

The likelihood of a free ride?  Slim to none, but contact the Financial Aid office.


----------

